# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Hormonen

## Rebecca1992

Hallo

Ik met mijn echtgenoot willen graag een kindje. Maar dit gaat niet omdat ik mijn regels niet krijg.. al ondertussen 8 weken overtijd.. Ik ben naar de gynaecoloo geweest, bloed/urine staaltjes laten onderzoeken en daaruit blijkt dat ik te veel mannelijke hormonen heb. En dat mijn cholesterol veel te hoog is. Maar wat ik ook heb laten onderzoeken is dat ik als sinds +/- 2jaar urineverlies hebt (ongewild) en blijkt dat mijn blaad te stressie(actief) is en mijn sluitspier te kalm (werkt niet hoe dat het moet) maar nu stelt de gyne ons de vraag medicatie tegen mijn blaas en sluitspier of zwangerschap? maar alsk ik mijn kinderwens wil is de medicatie niet goed met te veel risico (onduidelijkheid) tijdens de zwangerschap. Nu is mijn vraag wat moet ik doen? wie heeft dit meegemaakt(of stukje ivm hormonen etc) en wat heeft de dokter/gyne dan bij jullie gedaan? Alvast bedankt! x

----------

